# AutoFest 08 Concour d' Elegance Custom Slot Car Contest



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Just wanted to post this. Had alot of fun last year with it. Hope to see alot more contestants this year.

http://www.theautofest.com/SlotCar.html

There is one added rule this year to the contest. Any car that won last year can't be entered this year. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi,
Just wanted to bump this thread. The AutoFest will be here before we know it. Hoping to see alot of entries in the contest. I like seeing all of the different creations people come up with. 

I understand alot of the members here can't make the AutoFest because of the distance. Those that can make it, I'll be looking forward to seeing you, Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I have my first car done for the contest and I've started the second one. Sorry, no picture yet. Atleast not until the AutoFest. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well, two more vehicles done for the contest. The Autofest 08' is a month away. Just wanting to keep this in the minds of those here on HobbyTalk who plan on being there. 

Those who can make it please do so. Randy.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hello HTBB members........

Sorry for the delay, I'm back to stupid busy at the 1:1 job.

Rules for this years Autofest.











-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

If this year's trophies are anything like last year's this should be outstanding!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Mark-

How about bigger and better!?!

Three for each class plus a "new" category this year...Peoples Choice!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

A third category, Awsome! A little over 2 weeks away. Can hardly wait. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Just over a week away. Wanted to bump it. Randy.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Finish up the paint jobs and apply those decals, only a few days left until Autofest '08!!!!!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

O Well, I guess I should have read the Rules better before I tried to do my customs. Steel bodied gasser strike 1, Detailed Vette body Tyco strike 2, porsche won't run strike 3. I guess I'm out.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

41'.....

Slap a AFX chassis under that Vette and have at it...or maske the Porsche run. BTW there is a seperate diecast show as well you might be able to enter the Gasser in.

....two days and counting

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I have a total of 6 vehicles that I've completed. But all 6 won't get entered. I drew my on Autofest '08 logo and turned it into a decal which I applied to a couple of cars. 

The Drag Racing will be fun but, I'll probly get beat like a goverment mule. Atleast it will be fun. Randy.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Thanks to all who participated in this years event, there was some great work including a Super powered 21 Lam Tjet Javelin!!!!!!

I'll post pics as soon as the official "photog" forwards them to me.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

